# Thoughts on the DOX Sub 200?



## iheartnola (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey y'all, looking to purchase my first Doxa in the Sub 200. Just wondering if you guys had any thoughts on the piece? Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Shields99 (Mar 25, 2020)

Love mines, just posted some pics on the sub 200 picture thread. The colours really pop on the wrist, the rubber strap is really comfortable, the domed sapphire looks really nice, love the second hand with the box, really firm bezel action that won't budge when set, great size on the wrist, mines is about a second slow per day and for the price I don't think you can get a better looking dive watch(got mines new for £800) 

Not so great things about the watch. The lume is terrible and you can hear it working away if your in a quiet room or put you hands anywhere near your ear.

I would highly recommend the watch. I'm going to get the Aqua version in the next couple of months and a black strap to swap for the watches. The official rubber straps are however very expensive in MHO. 

Thanks


----------



## TonyTHT (Mar 15, 2020)

I’ve had my orange on steel for a month now, and love it. Runs +2 secs a day and is really comfortable. 
the only disappointment is the bezel lume, which you need a UV lamp to see, as suggested by DOXA !

I paid full retail and I’m not disappointed.

T


----------



## jarettlee (Mar 25, 2019)

I've been tempted to buy. A few good reviews just came up by Random Rob and Bruce Williams.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

jarettlee said:


> I've been tempted to buy. A few good reviews just came up by Random Rob and Bruce Williams.


Why did not you do?

Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

I bought the Poseidon 200 on BOR. It's a fun watch that I wear occasionally when it's sunny and I'm feeling bright. I would wear it lot more if it didn't have competition. The case is an Omega copy. The BOR bracelet is great. The lume sucks and is almost non existant on the bezel. Doxa is famous for their atrocious service both before and after sales. 

But at its price it's a great buy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

It's a great piece, overall. Wrote a review about it on WUS here.

It's lacking in the lume, clasp and accuracy (for me) departments, but makes up for it well enough in being such a comfortable and good looking watch, excelling in the design and case, with a clean "less is more" dial.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Is the lume that bad??
I have a gilt/gold tone dial oris 65 40mm as reference for lume lacking watch...

Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

bricem13 said:


> Is the lume that bad??
> I have a gilt/gold tone dial oris 65 40mm as reference for lume lacking watch...
> 
> Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


Yes, it's abysmal.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

bricem13 said:


> Is the lume that bad??
> I have a gilt/gold tone dial oris 65 40mm as reference for lume lacking watch...
> 
> Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


Yes, it's abysmal.


----------



## TonyTHT (Mar 15, 2020)

Sambation said:


> Yes, it's abysmal.


Here's a pic after 20 minutes under a flashlight.

The second pic is under a UV lamp.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

TonyTHT said:


> Here's a pic after 20 minutes under a flashlight.
> 
> The second pic is under a UV lamp.


It looks good in pictures, so does mine, but in reality it seems weak to me and more than that, it just doesn't last long.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

bricem13 said:


> Is the lume that bad??
> I have a gilt/gold tone dial oris 65 40mm as reference for lume lacking watch...
> 
> Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


The lume is ordinary on the dial. On the bezel it's bad enough for most people to think it's not lumed at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndyDav55 (Nov 3, 2017)

Can confirm the lume is crap.

However, the watch is amazing. I picked up the Caribbean used from the forum here and I’m in love it with. The beads of rice gets me.

Although I will say... it’s pushing near overpriced territory for the package. Paying a decent amount of that for the name.


----------



## Genuishevitz (Dec 20, 2019)

Second the love for the orange dial on beads of rice. Such a playful combo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micky67 (Aug 25, 2018)

i have a sub 200 limited ed and a t graph, (both shark hunters) i love them both and they are very different. the 200 is a bit like a vintage omega seamaster 300 in look and feel, kind of classy but still a dive watch. the t graph or 300 (similar shape) is a lot more of a statement watch. i find i wear the 200 more in public and the other one for parties or at home desk diving.


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

I have looked at both the 200 and 300. The 200 is a beautiful take on a vintage diver. The funny thing about the complaints is I love hearing the ticking and bought a Marathon for lume! Of my 10 watches, Tritium watches excluded, my 1988 Seiko 5 is the only one with decent lume. It looks awesome. Good luck with your choice!


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

iheartnola said:


> Hey y'all, looking to purchase my first Doxa in the Sub 200. Just wondering if you guys had any thoughts on the piece? Hope everyone is doing well!


This is the first doxa I liked. I'm thinking of getting one. Looks better than other dive watches priced in the same category.

I'm just torn on the color. I like the blue but not sure I should just go crazy with the orange or yellow?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

usc1 said:


> This is the first doxa I liked. I'm thinking of getting one. Looks better than other dive watches priced in the same category.
> 
> I'm just torn on the color. I like the blue but not sure I should just go crazy with the orange or yellow?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really depends, all good choices. Personally I'd go for the Blue Caribbean, still conservative but with a splash of color.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Sambation said:


> Really depends, all good choices. Personally I'd go for the Blue Caribbean, still conservative but with a splash of color.


Yeah I concur. Too many black dial watches. Blue is just enough color. It's a nice shade of blue as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

usc1 said:


> Yeah I concur. Too many black dial watches. Blue is just enough color. It's a nice shade of blue as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup. I went for the black dial, which is stunning, but am now looking to trade for the navy/blue one. Don't repeat my mistake!


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Sambation said:


> Yup. I went for the black dial, which is stunning, but am now looking to trade for the navy/blue one. Don't repeat my mistake!


Hi

Is there a reason you werent enamored with the black dial? too plain? looks nice. seems like it is an off black or a matte. i do prefer the subdued blue though.


----------



## iheartnola (Jan 16, 2013)

Ironically, I'm now truly re-thinking my decision. I have the no date Helson Sharkmaster, but the dial seems a little small for me. I'm also not a huge fan of the hands to be honest. I'll likely go with the black! Thanks for your help.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

usc1 said:


> Hi
> 
> Is there a reason you werent enamored with the black dial? too plain? looks nice. seems like it is an off black or a matte. i do prefer the subdued blue though.


It does look off black/matte/gray'ish in certain lighting conditions, and black in others.

I am enjoying the black dial but just think the navy dial looks better.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Double post


----------



## collector210 (Feb 14, 2020)

I support that too. I think the grey dial will look better.


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

This watch would be a no brainer purchase if they just made the damn lugs 20mm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpf888 (May 8, 2018)

A good value watch with a historical vintage-y vibe


----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)

As cool as the 200 may seem, I can't say I have had any personal experience with it. Though I think i much prefer the dial size of the 300,


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

I wasn't so keen on it when it first came out - but its really grown on me.

Its a homage to the DOXA 11804 of 1963'ish so has an historic reference and pre-dates the Sub300.

I think its an excellent stepping stone to DOXA ownership - and hope to be adding one to my collection.


----------



## TOMMYTHUNDERS (Apr 7, 2020)

Michael Day said:


> I bought the Poseidon 200 on BOR. It's a fun watch that I wear occasionally when it's sunny and I'm feeling bright. I would wear it lot more if it didn't have competition. The case is an Omega copy. The BOR bracelet is great. The lume sucks and is almost non existant on the bezel. Doxa is famous for their atrocious service both before and after sales.
> 
> But at its price it's a great buy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


1. You have the Divingstar, not the Poseidon. There is no Poseidon 200.
2. It is not an Omega copy, it is based on a pre-sub Doxa design. Google the Doxa 11804.


----------



## Maruzen (Apr 7, 2018)

Chronomatic said:


> This watch would be a no brainer purchase if they just made the damn lugs 20mm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. It's a sharp watch, but that just kills it for me.


----------



## RedViola (Nov 2, 2013)

With simple designs, the details make or break them, and the details here are all wrong.

Shame, as this had the potential to be a more interesting entry point to the brand.


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)

RedViola said:


> With simple designs, the details make or break them, and the details here are all wrong.
> 
> Shame, as this had the potential to be a more interesting entry point to the brand.


Aside from odd sized lug width, can you elaborate for the rest of us on what all these wrong details are?

Pretty spiffy looking watch to me. ?


----------



## O . (May 13, 2020)

My three complaints, in no particular order, are the shyte lume, already covered ad-nauseum previously, but it's bad enough to warrant further *****ing 😈; the thinness of the bezel - it's skinniness lacks any tactile pleasure when turning it; and finally, the black hands vs. the silver indices on the pro, pick one color!

Having finished my whinging, I still love this watch. For all of those bemoaning the 19mm lugs, this thing BELONGS on the BOR bracelet, which is as comfortable as any strap, and just fits with the vintage vibe (and I've never been a fan of BOR). The domed sapphire is a thing of beauty, as are the lyre lugs, and you can get it in orange. I don't regret at all picking one up.


----------



## RedViola (Nov 2, 2013)

ross2187 said:


> Aside from odd sized lug width, can you elaborate for the rest of us on what all these wrong details are?
> 
> Pretty spiffy looking watch to me. 🤔












Let's take the SUB 200 Pro, with this photo cropped directly from the DOXA site.

The hour and minute hands are too short. I'd have liked to see the hour hand reach just shy of the inner part of the 6, 9, and 12 o'clock markers, and the minute hand reach almost to the outer edge of all of the hour markers.

The white date window clashes with the lumed hour markers. It's not awful here but it's egregious on the heavy-fauxtina Sharkie, Searambler, and Caribbean. Even the Divingstar and Aquamarine have white markers and it still looks wrong.

But I can hear you saying, "Isn't this the date window they've used on pretty much all of the SUBs going back since forever and ever, amen?" Yes, yes it is. But those other watches also usually had hour markers delineated by two parallel (black) strokes either side of a rectangular white lume plot.









_(Stolen image of a SUB 1200T)_

So basically a white rectangle with a black border, which is what the date window is. It just about works on the older SUBs, not so much with the SUB 200's off-color baton hour markers.

The orange Jenny crown is a no-go. An orange whatever would be permissible if it were only on the Pros and color-matched on the rest but the Jenny-signed crown isn't acceptable at all; Omega don't have "Swatch" signed crowns and are all the better for it. Doxa or nothing.

There are the usual complaints about the weak lume, slab-sided case, and protruding caseback but those aren't bugs/features exclusive to the SUB 200. Are those hour indices on the Pro really silver? They look more black in the pictures I've seen.

Look, Doxa sports watches don't always have to have no-deco bezels or crosshair dials; I even like the use of the older DOXA logo here. Introducing a watch with some of the company's hallmarks--great colors, BoR bracelet--at a lower price point without being wedded exclusively to the past was a terrific idea. But this mismatched mélange disappoints me more as a missed opportunity to have done something great than it does because the people in charge now don't seem to care enough about the details to get them right.

It's a watch. In real life, no cares what you're wearing anyway so if you like it, you should get it.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

RedViola said:


> View attachment 15426831
> 
> 
> Let's take the SUB 200 Pro, with this photo cropped directly from the DOXA site.
> ...


This is an mage of a Doxa 11804 - which the Sub200 is supposed to be a homage to.

You will note the length of the Sub200 hands match this pretty well - so IMHO Doxa have dome a first class job in bringing it back. Indeed even the lume v colour of date wheel is a pretty good match.










I think the increase of the thickness of the lume on the hands is a good thing - the only thing that I think would be better (apart from making the new lume brighter) is to have included the minute markers on the bezel.

However, I think Doxa have captured the spirit of the 11804 pretty well.


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)

Man that old 11804 sure is a looker.. Would love to have one of those someday.


----------



## RedViola (Nov 2, 2013)

ross2187 said:


> Aside from odd sized lug width, can you elaborate for the rest of us on what all these wrong details are?
> 
> Pretty spiffy looking watch to me. 🤔





KAS118 said:


> This is an mage of a Doxa 11804 - which the Sub200 is supposed to be a homage to.
> 
> You will note the length of the Sub200 hands match this pretty well - so IMHO Doxa have dome a first class job in bringing it back. Indeed even the lume v colour of date wheel is a pretty good match.
> 
> ...


Whoa, what a stunner. I think I've only ever seen a picture of one once before, and that picture wasn't nearly as good as yours. Honestly, I wasn't thinking about it at all when I criticized the new 200. I've been thinking about why I love the old 200 in the photo you posted and remain unmoved by the newer version but I don't have a clear answer.

I agree about the fully marked bezel; it looks great on the vintage, especially in conjunction with the similar minute track on the dial. The reissue's wider hands with more lume should read as "better" but I don't like them as much as the thin baton hands on the older reference--the way the polished vintage hands catch the light in that photo is . Those baton hands nicely echo the baton markers on the dial and the baton indices on the bezel, too. The whole thing feels more coherent and if they would remake _that _watch--with the reissue's minimal dial text--I would wire the money to Switzerland right now.

Part of the problem is my expectations. After seeing the misstep that was the gold SUB 200 T-Graph last year, I wanted the regular 200 to mark a new direction for DOXA at a realistic price point. I wanted a completely new watch and I would have settled for another satisfying reissue, but instead I got neither. Those relatively minor changes to the vintage version shouldn't make much difference and yet, to me, that vintage 200 looks absolutely killer and the new one...doesn't.

Maybe it feels really special in the metal. Hopefully the actual AD network DOXA seem to be building out will afford me that opportunity some day. Lord knows the only DOXAs I've ever seen in real life are my own...


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

ross2187 said:


> Man that old 11804 sure is a looker.. Would love to have one of those someday.


Yes unfortunately it´s 10X times better than the Sub200, in particular hands and bezel insert.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

Well I really like it - and have just ordered one.

A professional on bracelet.

Long live 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

Well I got mine -










initial thoughts:

1) The lume on the hands is good, the indices is OK, but on the bezel hardly noticeable. I would say that due to the 'vintage' nature of the lume it probably doesn't contrast quite as well as on my Sub1500T.

2) I think the hands are perfectly proportioned for it.

3) The bezel is has a very high quality feeling action. I agree with the other reviewer that its a lot thinner than a Sub300/1500 - but then again its a much thinner and easier to wear watch. I think the thickness is well proportioned for the overall 'feel/theme' of the watch.

4) Bracelet was easy to adjust.

5) Due to its short lug to lug it wears a lot smaller than its physical dimensions would suggest. It is a lot less substantial then a Sub1500t and I can honestly say that I'm wearing it without really noticing it.

6) It has a great 'Vintage Vibe' to it.

Overall I'm delighted with the watch, its very easy to wear and, IMHO, looks fantastic.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Is it a "true" BOR bracelet? Individual beads, or just a machined facade?


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

wheelbuilder said:


> Is it a "true" BOR bracelet? Individual beads, or just a machined facade?


True one

Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

wheelbuilder said:


> Is it a "true" BOR bracelet? Individual beads, or just a machined facade?


As bricem13 said - its a 'true' one


----------



## secmar44 (Nov 18, 2007)

I like the Blue Caribbean


----------



## cav25 (Nov 30, 2015)

Anyone with a Sub 200 and Sub 300 50th Anniv. who can provide a comparison on the overall quality between the two? I joined the Doxa club with a 50th Anniv. Sharkhunter and am extremely impressed with it.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

The 200 looks very, very unbalanced compared to the 300(x) - price aside - just looking pure aesthetics. @cav25


----------



## cav25 (Nov 30, 2015)

Loevhagen said:


> The 200 looks very, very unbalanced compared to the 300(x) - price aside - just looking pure aesthetics. @cav25


I tend to agree from an aesthetics perspective. I'm assuming just based on the lower price point, that the Sub 200 isn't at the same level of quality, but I'm curious what the experience has been from those who have been hands on with both.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

cav25 said:


> I tend to agree from an aesthetics perspective. I'm assuming just based on the lower price point, that the Sub 200 isn't at the same level of quality, but I'm curious what the experience has been from those who have been hands on with both.


Agree. 

What baffles me is this:

The hour indices framings on the dial does not match the hands (hour, minute nor seconds hand)
The length of the minute hand is far too short in relation to the actual dial diameter
The sparse text on the dial would normally be a pluss, but the thin font makes it look anemic
Lume in the bezel is...*__* (insert text here)
Outwith what is said; the SUB200 is cool.


----------

